# Swing arm spools for 2005 ZX-10R



## RandallsRaceShop (Feb 7, 2022)

Decided to make & install swing arm spools for a bike that’s in the shop for a complete “going through”. It’s a simple design, but I like the finished product. Might as well share


----------



## keeena (Feb 7, 2022)

Nice work; bikes are one of the main reasons I got into metal fab. That first gen ZX10 was a wild one.   What did you use for material?


----------



## RandallsRaceShop (Feb 7, 2022)

6061


----------



## mikey (Feb 7, 2022)

Very nice. It should impress your customer. Too bad it won't stay that pretty for long ...


----------



## RandallsRaceShop (Feb 7, 2022)

This exact set, probably won’t make it back to the dude’s house looking like that. 
my own personal spools on my race bike, you’d never even know they’ve been used. 
it just depends on who owns them.


----------



## FOMOGO (Feb 12, 2022)

Nice job. A clear powder coat, or even a little wax helps a lot on polished alum.. Mike


----------

